# Online list/searchable database of pieces by year?



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, does anyone happen to know a website where I can search for a list of pieces by composition year or by publication year? Even better if I can cross reference by instrument (choral works from 1755 or piano works from 1892.)
I know I can look up individual composers' catalogs but that is time-consuming and it would be nice to have works show up by composers I hadn't considered.
Searching IMSLP for the year is doable but I also get listings for every composer who was born or died in that year, and cross referencing is impossible.
Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It probably hasn´t been done due to the large amount of work involved - but it could be a project for future common efforts a la Wikipedia. It´s of course also complicated because some works took many years to compose, or to be published one way or another ...
I have a couple of books like that, but their lists are not very comprehensive.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Wiki is not ideal but Compositions by Year has the main ones, from 1548 to 2012. Each year piece has a list of pieces with wiki links.

There is also Operas by Year and Songs by Year.

This may give you a start. You can also use their Lists of Compositions by Composer.

IMSLP is readily searchable if you use the box at the top right of the screen. It uses google syntax so that to find piano from 1892 you could simply google site:imslp.org piano + 1892 and get about 1680 results. Choral is a little more awkward because you get chorus, choral, chorale plus IMSLP lists the works in groups but site:imslp.org choral + 1755 pulls up about 20 works where there are about 10 worthwhile links.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Taggart. The wikipedia list is very limited but the + thing works like a charm on imslp. You may have helped me with many future google searches as well!


----------

